# looking for blackdown 2004 foxtrot bravo or alpha



## warrant~pinkee (24 Sep 2004)

hey hey everyone... i did foxtrot this year for camp and i was just lookin for people i know so if u did FOXTROT ALPHA OR BRAVO... holla mi e-mail is pinkish_pantha69@yahoo.ca so gimme a shout... i miss u guys sooo much FOXTROT 2004 tent 19 ROX!!!!!


----------



## alan_li_13 (24 Sep 2004)

Alpha 4 plt


----------



## gt102 (24 Sep 2004)

Foxtrot, 22 plt, tent 5...yes THAT tent ;D

gt_doomz@@hotmail.com


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Sep 2004)

Foxtrot 21 plt. tent 8.


----------



## warrant~pinkee (25 Sep 2004)

hey guys... can i have names if possible... i was there everyone called me pinkee or george... lol but ya tent 19 CSM's award every single week... foxtrots cleanest tent... lol n ya if u guys have ppl's e-mails can i have em plz... thanx...
blackdown forever ALPHA NEXT YEAR....  : ;D >


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (26 Sep 2004)

Bravo EX.


----------



## patt (26 Sep 2004)

i suggest www.cadet-world.com


----------



## solid1191 (28 Sep 2004)

sung dawg - i forgot my tent - was it 6? uh oh hows everyone im going to the suburban garrison on the 15th msg me if ur going


----------



## wiked~in~uniform (28 Sep 2004)

hey hey sung i remember u... 
i was in tent 19 with santana and ashley or raymond and miller... i was in bailies platoon... its awsome... o well add me to ur msn or something


----------



## solid1191 (1 Oct 2004)

wow there are so many ppl from blackdown on these forums


----------



## QOR-Sargent (5 Oct 2004)

Humphrey Alpha 2 platoon!


----------



## Ranger (6 Oct 2004)

Golf Company, 25 Platoon
Tent 22
Slim<--My nickname at camp


----------



## foerestedwarrior (6 Oct 2004)

I was there a whole bunch. I am on Class B fixing computers for RSCU(c)[Regional Cadet Headquaters(central)]
We aer also responsible for Blackdown, man, you guys just didnt know how to get out of the way when i was trying to back up out of your Coy buildings. you would form up on teh road, and wouldnt move even when i asked you too, it ususally took a Sgt or someone to move you.....just saying


----------



## warrant officer Taylor (8 Apr 2005)

hey i was in bravo and i hung out with some people from foxtrop


----------



## armygurl_557 (8 Apr 2005)

*Tee-hee-hee*   [Totally Unrelated]
Hey Crowe! I was looking through my recieved files and I Found a CERTAIN picture of Some one in a Kilt, with Something Hanging down!!

OMG I laughed soo Hard..

But I know My Friend Jason Cram was in Foxtrot, and he supposedly dated the Dirtiest Girl in the Company..


And My Friends Shane Keller, and Skye Kidder were in Bravo adventure

And Cameron Kidder was in Bravo Expedition

And Anthony McCurry, Sgt Jonathon Maxwell, Will Rees, and CSM Antoine Wood from Alpha are all in my Corps..

Woods Retired now though..


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> *Tee-hee-hee*   [Totally Unrelated]
> Hey Crowe! I was looking through my recieved files and I Found a CERTAIN picture of Some one in a Kilt, with Something Hanging down!!
> 
> OMG I laughed soo Hard..


oh me oh my!

I swear there is this one female in my corps that is constantly trying (and suceeding) to look up my kilt, not that I'm complaining... I was laughing the other day when she compared me and some Mcpl's "size"... anyways.. staying AWAY from that topic...

How have you been.. havnt really talked to you for a while!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (9 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> But I know My Friend Jason Cram was in Foxtrot, and he supposedly dated the Dirtiest Girl in the Company..



Yea Cramm! He was in my tent and platoon, it was him and I who were competing for the best cadet in the platoon.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Apr 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Yea Cramm! He was in my tent and platoon, it was him and I who were competing for the best cadet in the platoon.


Two of my former cadets were course cadet MCpls in F Coy, although one lost his appointment.  Ironmonger and Hakonson-Brown.

Ironmonger is no longer in cadets, and Hakonson-Brown moved and transferred to another corps, so neither of them are my cadets now.


----------



## gt102 (10 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Ironmonger and Hakonson-Brown.



Hhaha I remember those 2, I wanted to kick Hakonson-Brown's ass 

and Ironmonger really had to stop polishing his combat boots.. they were better then his parade boots!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Apr 2005)

I got Mcpl from Ironmonger actually. Wow I thought he loved cadets to much to quit, but camp was pretty rough on him. We had a lot of Ontars in Foxtrot.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (10 Apr 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> and Ironmonger really had to stop polishing his combat boots.. they were better then his parade boots!


I won't say where that crazy idea came from ..... 



			
				GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I got Mcpl from Ironmonger actually. Wow I thought he loved cadets to much to quit, but camp was pretty rough on him. We had a lot of Ontars in Foxtrot.


Upon returning to LHQ, he was back to his rank of Trooper (Pte) .... so he had to adjust to a role of much less responsibility .... I think that may have had something to do with it.  There's usually one CL company that has most of the ONT Rs each year, I'm not really sure why .... my year it was Delta.


----------



## armygurl_557 (10 Apr 2005)

Heheeh.. I met the Ironmonger one fomr Cramm.. But he seemed like he was totally out of it at Camp.. every time i saw him he was totally like Angry or Sad..


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Apr 2005)

Ironmonger and I were always polishing our combat boots because we kept saying that at our corps the boots had to be shiny, my boots were a close second to his, untill they switched him to another tent..then they were just ruined.


----------

